
Hacking Away at the Counterculture (1990) - tux
http://readtext.org/security/hacking-counterculture/
======
cetacea
An essay about technology counterculture, now hosted by a tech startup on a
website that serves ads.

~~~
tux
Not sure what you are trying to say here... If you're talking about ReadText,
first of all its not a startup and second there is only one none-intrusive
text-only ad on top and no one forces you to see it, you're welcome to use
uBlock or AdBlock if you wish :-)

~~~
cetacea
I'm not opposed to being served ads. I just think taking an essay about
counterculture and serving it with ads is highly ironic.

And I didn't say readtext is a startup. I said it's hosted by a startup
(vrocket). Also ironic.

~~~
tux
Oh ^_^ sorry!

------
brudgers
Date: 1990.

I wish readtext.org would put the date at the top of the article for context.

~~~
tux
Not all articles have original publish date. But for those that do, here you
go ;-) Hope this helps!

~~~
brudgers
Thank you. I find the context helpful.

